# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Help, possible termite damage??

## Davidoff

_imgur link removed_ _David, please use this site's image uploader.  _  
Removed wall behind shower to replace and re-tile come across these studs that dont even meet up with the bottom plate.  
Could this be water damage? Or termites ....

----------


## joynz

Looks like rot.  
What's the pile of broken up grey stuff?

----------


## Davidoff

> Looks like rot.  
> What's the pile of broken up grey stuff?

  No idea ... thats what had me worried. Looks like some form of nest but I mean surely they would have eaten the studs. I didnt see any termites obviously but I mean they could have moved

----------


## METRIX

The shower has been leaking, which will cause the studs to rot out at the base, probably damaging the bottom plate as well. 
Clean it all up and get some more photos, leaking showers will attract termites due to the constant moisture, so you may well have termite damage now or in the past.
Is the house on a slab or piers ?  
If on piers can you get under the house and take a look for termite damage there ?

----------


## joynz

> No idea ... that’s what had me worried. Looks like some form of nest but I mean surely they would have eaten the studs. I didn’t see any termites obviously but I mean they could have moved

  I meant the stuff that looks like broken up fibro or dirty plasterboard rather than a nest.

----------


## METRIX

> I meant the stuff that looks like broken up fibro or dirty plasterboard rather than a nest.

  Yes, I hope they had it checked for Asbestos before ripping it off.

----------


## Davidoff

> Yes, I hope they had it checked for Asbestos before ripping it off.

  House was built 1995 thankfully

----------


## METRIX

> House was built 1995 thankfully

  Read the below from gov't sites regarding Asbestos, notice the part in bold and red. 
In Australia, asbestos cement materials were first manufactured in the 1920s and were commonly used in the manufacture of residential building materials from the mid-1940s until the late 1980s.  
During the 1980s asbestos cement materials were phased out in favour of asbestos-free products.   *From 31 December 2003*, the total ban on manufacture, use, reuse, import, transport, storage or sale of all forms of asbestos came into force.  
As a General Rule, if your house was built: 
Before the mid-1980s it is highly likely that it has asbestos-containing products 
Between the mid-1980s and 1990 it is likely that it has asbestos containing products 
After 1990 it is unlikely that it has asbestos-containing products.* **: Some houses built in the 1990s and early 2000s may have still used asbestos cement materials until the total ban on any activity involving asbestos products became effective from December 2003.* 
I noticed you have another post regarding the walls here, I assume it's related to this one, here is another few lessons for you or a pending DIY'R.. 
1: NEVER grind Villaboard even if you think it does not contain Asbestos, grinding non Asbestos sheet is also very dangerous as it contains Silicate, which is just as bad as Asbestos if treated in the wrong way, such as grinding it in an enclosed area. 
2: If renovating a bathroom don't try to chip the tiles off the sheets, REMOVE the sheets so you can inspect for any damage to the frames, leaks in the plumbing such as what you have found, no point putting new work over old crap rotted frames. 
3: NEVER assume the fibro does not contain Asbestos - Have it checked to be sure. 
4: Don't take the sheets to the tip as they WON'T accept them, these are treated as Asbestos even if you have a certificate saying they don't the tip does not care because they can't confirm the sheets you have are the ones you had tested, you will need to follow the standard practices for dumping of Asbestos. 
5: Seek some professional advice from someone who does this for a living, such as a Chippy or Builder 
In your case you will need a Chippy to asses and repair the damaged frames BEFORE you can do any more work, for his safety have the sheets tested for Asbestos, don't put others at risk because you want to do things on the cheap.

----------


## ChocDog

Like the others said, probably rot. You should have seen ours the other week when we demo'd the bathroom. The shower had been built diy. No water proofing. There was very little bottom plate left. Just rotted out. Was, originally, hardwood...  
====

----------


## phild01

> Between the mid-1980s and 1990 it is likely that it has asbestos containing products

  Not sure it would be likely.  At that time I was well aware of supplier's stocked material being free from asbestos.

----------


## METRIX

> Not sure it would be likely.  At that time I was well aware of supplier's stocked material being free from asbestos.

  Not my words, Department of Health | When and where was asbestos used? 
 I believe there were suppliers stockpiling it because it was cheap, then selling them off at a profit up until 2003 if they had that much.

----------


## Davidoff

> Read the below from gov't sites regarding Asbestos, notice the part in bold and red. 
> In Australia, asbestos cement materials were first manufactured in the 1920s and were commonly used in the manufacture of residential building materials from the mid-1940s until the late 1980s.  
> During the 1980s asbestos cement materials were phased out in favour of asbestos-free products.   *From 31 December 2003*, the total ban on manufacture, use, reuse, import, transport, storage or sale of all forms of asbestos came into force.  
> As a General Rule, if your house was built: 
> Before the mid-1980s it is highly likely that it has asbestos-containing products 
> Between the mid-1980s and 1990 it is likely that it has asbestos containing products 
> After 1990 it is unlikely that it has asbestos-containing products.* **: Some houses built in the 1990s and early 2000s may have still used asbestos cement materials until the total ban on any activity involving asbestos products became effective from December 2003.* 
> I noticed you have another post regarding the walls here, I assume it's related to this one, here is another few lessons for you or a pending DIY'R.. 
> 1: NEVER grind Villaboard even if you think it does not contain Asbestos, grinding non Asbestos sheet is also very dangerous as it contains Silicate, which is just as bad as Asbestos if treated in the wrong way, such as grinding it in an enclosed area. 
> ...

  Thanks for info really appreciate it ... when you say grinding villaboard do you mean like ... sanding type grinding or cutting it with a diamond blade? Cause thats how I got it off :/ ... nearly everything I read said to grind it.

----------


## phild01

> Not my words, Department of Health | When and where was asbestos used? 
>  I believe there were suppliers stockpiling it because it was cheap, then selling them off at a profit up until 2003 if they had that much.

  They would be too afraid to say anything else. Hard to contemplate volume suppliers, at the time, stockpiling.

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks for info really appreciate it ... when you say grinding villaboard do you mean like ... sanding type grinding or cutting it with a diamond blade? Cause that’s how I got it off :/ ... nearly everything I read said to grind it.

  Grinding means using a grinder with any blade attached such as grinding, cutting, diamond etc, grinders create microscopic particles like talcum powder  which are bad if breathed in, same as any very fine particles, such as MDF, sanding would be the same as you are creating fine dust from the board. 
Grinding anything indoors is frowned upon, as it easily ends up throughout the house unless you have sealed the doors properly, dust extraction on the tool is the go if you have to do it, and always proper breathing protection. http://www.jameshardie.com.au/upload...FINAL%20v2.pdf 
To get old tiles off, you usually use a flat wide implement, and hit down on where they join the sheet, they will usually let go, then an old chisel to knock off any little bits left behind.

----------

